# Need to Upgrade System for World in Conflict



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Current Specs:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+

Motherboard: DFI LANParty UT nF3 250Gb

Graphics Card: GeForce FX 5700VE

Sound Card: Creative SB Live! 24-bit (SB0410) Sound Card

RAM: 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

Hard Drives: Maxtor 6Y080P0 (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133
ST3200822AS (200 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)

CD/DVD Drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A (DVD+RW:2.4x/2.4x, DVD-RW:4x/2x DVD-ROM:8x, CD:24x/10x/32x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)

Power Supply: (No idea how to check)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional: Service Pack 2

I'd like to know what things I need to upgrade to have a lag free experience, even if it means having the graphical settings on low. As long as it's lag free, I'm fine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To be honest, you would be better off starting with an entire new system. What is your budget for upgrading?


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll spend as much as I need to, as long as my computer is lag free while playing World in Conflict, even if it's on low quality.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually, could you also give me the list of components I would need in order to run World in Conflict on the highest settings possible, with as many features as possible? Thanks.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, I actually do play WiC< I would say I run at a playable rate with the following config

P5B Asus Deluxe MOBO
8800GTS 640 MB
E6300 @ 1.83 GHz
4 GIGS of G.Skill RAM

First off I don't think the extra 2 gigs of ram helps me too much but 3 can't be a bad idea for WiC, secondly i'd get a CPU with a FSB of 1333 MHz, so you couldn't get the exact same model of my MOBO.

Then also a PSU would be required for this build, I'd recommend a sliverstoen 750 watt ranging around the 160 USD range off of newegg.com

However even at high settings it will still put your system though the rings, I even get lag on this game caused by the games amazing graphics granted everything besides AA is turne dup nearly high.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If game quality isn't much of an issue, just throw in a better video card and power supply:

HIS Hightech H195PRQT512DDAN-R-V2 Radeon X1950PRO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 AGP 8X HDCP Ready Video Card - $220
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161082

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


However, if you want to crank up the settings, look at this as a whole new build:

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - $193
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - $87
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227139

EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - $550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130072

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black) EPS12V 750W Power Supply - $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

What about DX10 support? Should I bother getting Vista?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you want to spend the extra money on an 8800 then you would be future proofing your system, but the X1950 Pro will not support DX10. I can tell you that once SP1 is released all the Hotfixes Microsoft has released will make Vista a much more stable platform.


----------



## ridge (Dec 14, 2007)

I am also having problems running World In Conflict. I only had 1GB of DDR2 RAM so I assumed that was the problem and upgraded to 2GB. But the same problem still exists.
WiC will run on the system but it will not run the opening videos and once in gameplay the screen is distorted by some weird lines similar to the ones here ive screen shotted at the opening menu.


Any ideas on how to sort this would be greatly appreciated. My next step would be updating the graphics card but if this is not necessary then i'd like to aviod it.

Current Specs:

CPU: PentiumD 3.00Ghz

Graphics Card: SiS Mirage 3

RAM: 1791MB (according to my computer > properties)

Operating System: Vista (With all avaliable updates as far as im aware)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but you won't be able to run WiC on a Mirage 3, it is simply not powerful enough. Upgrading the graphics card will likely fix the issue.


----------

